# Retraining a dog to sleep downstairs



## Emma.O 1991 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi there 

I am currently 33 weeks pregnant and attempting to retrain my 7 year old labradoodle to sleep downstairs before the baby arrives.

When he was a puppy he used to sleep downstairs no problem at all. Since moving to a new house 2 years ago we slipped in to the habit of giving him free reign on the house at night and most nights he sleeps by the side of bed in our room. 

When he stays at my parents house he sleeps downstairs in the kitchen no problem at all. However since trying to train him to sleep downstairs at our house he just whines excessively. We have tried to ignore his whining (maximum we have ignored him for was 5 hours) however it just seems to get louder and louder, after a few days of sleepless nights there still seems to be no let up. 

any advice or tips would be really appreciated!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If he is crying for up to 5 hours, it's not working - you can't resolve distress while he is in distress and if he stops crying, it's because he has given up - not because he suddenly realises it's ok. Its an extreme example but in trauma victims it's the silent ones who are most damaged.

It sounds like too much, too fast. I'd suggest having him back in your room for a few nights to settle him again and then do it gradually. Have a few nights at the bedroom door, a few nights at the top of the stairs, a few nights at the foot of the stairs. As incrementally as you can manage depending on the layout of your house.

In daytime you can also teach a "settle". Then at night, once he is reliable in daytime obviously, you can use that. This video will help.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Alternatively, your partner sleeps downstairs with him until he gets used to the new arrangement and is happy downstairs alone.

His bed on the landing with a baby gate on your door is another option so he can still see and hear you.

As explained, any stress or anxiety in the process will just make things worse and lead to a very unhappy dog.


----------



## Emma.O 1991 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you both this is really helpful will try gradually!


----------

